# Top Pike Lures



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Me and my buddies just started fishing for pike. We've fished for them a few times before but wanna start going a lot more. We tightlined this evening only to catch one with 6 rods in the water for about 4 hours. 

I was wondering what everyone's top picks for lures are? We fish in kilbuck creek btw and I've only ever caught them on big spoons before.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Single and double bladed spinnerbaits. Husky jerks and floating Rapalas at ice out. Mepps Black Fury #3, #4, #5. Snagless Sallly for bruss, treess, weeds. Barney Sppons.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

I love spoons. My favorite and most successful, and it's not even close, is a 3/4 ounce red eye wiggler.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mepps Algia 4 or 5; soft swim bait; 6" Kalins grub


----------



## grummanator (Sep 21, 2014)

I used to slay them in Canada on a gold dimpled spoon with two blacks stripes down it. Seemed to be about 3-4 inches long if I remember right.


----------

